# KAYAK SWAP AND SALE THIS WEEKEND!!!



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

This weekend beginning FRIDAY at 9am almost everything in the store will be on sale! Come bring your used equipment and our experienced staff will sell it for you. Receive 100% of your asking price towards any new equipment! 

2009 all star and super stars $899
Sweet Strutters $164
Sweet Rocker Full Face $299
Dagger Agents and RX $699
Pyrahna Rev $699
You must come and see it all for yourself. 10-50% OFF

AT and Backcountry Gear 30-50% OFF
Rock Climbing gear 10-50% OFF
OPEN 9-6 EVERYDAY
EDWARDS
right off I-70


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Lots of great used boats came in today.
Used boats starting at $25. Yes it might be old and made of fiberglass, but it even comes with a paddle.
Give us a call if you are looking for something special and we'll let you know if we have one on the lot.

Have a great weekend!
-Sean


----------

